# Northern Kentucky Bottle Show August 25



## midway49 (Aug 10, 2018)

Edgewood Ky, 41017,  Saturday 25 Aug., 8-2 pm.   Contact Ed Morris 859-414-4693 or ed@morristreasures.com.   Or Randy Deaton 859-334-0512 or nkyfinds@gmail.com


----------

